# Gamescom Ticket Code



## HORICAN (22. August 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum ,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand sein Ticket Code geben könnte ich bräuchte diesen um Content in einem Spiel ( League of Legends ) umsonst zu bekommen.
Wäre echt lieb von euch .

Liebe Grüße


----------



## DerPate1235 (22. August 2013)

Hey,

wie funktioniert das denn? Ich meine das man nur vor Ort ein Skin o.ä. bekommen kann. Aber allein mit dem Code vom Ticket?

Grüße
Pate


----------



## K00p4 (22. August 2013)

Hi, Guten Abend 

Ja da ich leider auch keine Gelegenheit mehr bekam selber auf die Gamescom zu gehen tät ich auch noch einen solchen Ticket-Code für LoL suchen - falls wer einen über hat oder mir seinen geben wollen täte, wär ich echt mega mega mega Dankbar 

Ganz liebe Grüße
K00p4


----------



## HORICAN (22. August 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7133/7806638236_b0de2c9aef.jpg

mit dem code funktiort das es gibt einen link von League Of Legends wo man das einfach eintragen muss 

League of Legends Gamescom Skin Redemption (League of Legends Skin-Einlösung)


----------



## einrudelgurken (24. August 2013)

Hab euch ne PM geschickt.


----------



## mike-p77 (24. August 2013)

hallo,
hat eventuell noch jemand ein gamescom code übrig den er nicht benötigt?
wäre super würde ich mich darüber freuen

mfg


----------



## Popelfresse (25. August 2013)

Ich spiele ATM SEEEHR viel League of Legends und würde mich TODESFREUEN über einen Code , bitte per PM ich würde platzen vor Freude *-*


----------



## Preiki (25. August 2013)

Ich würde mich auch wahnsinnig über ein Code freuen , Wenn es geht per PM, würd mich sehr glücklich machen


----------



## BlackViper59 (25. August 2013)

Auch ich würde mich um einen Code freuen.


----------



## gurkenbeat (25. August 2013)

wenn wer einen code über hat würde ich auch gerne einen nehmen


----------



## markokk (26. August 2013)

Wenn jemand noch einen Code übrig hätte, würde ich mich sehr freuen. Ich spiele derzeit nur LoL und habe als Schüler nicht die riesen Geldsummen zur Verfügung, um mir dauernd Skins etc.zu kaufen. Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand eine PN zukommen lässt. Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. August 2013)

OHHHH Wenn jemand einen hat bittteeeeeee schickt mir einen durch meine Arbeit konnte ich nicht hin  und Sonntag wollte ich mir nicht antuen


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2013)

Habe leider meinen schon gestern vergeben!


----------

